# literati e-reader on shop nbc



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about this ereader?  It looks kind of tall and narrow, with a backlit color screen. I guess for night reading it can have a black background with white letters. Not sure of the internet capability- it's wifi only. I love my new K3, but this one looked great with children's books on it because of the color- might be good for my son who loves to read. I think the price was 99.00 after a rebate.
vickie


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

My sister got one for Christmas from her boyfriend.  I'm going over there today and will check it out and let you know what I think


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

I played with it a bit last night.  It is really tall and skinny, and took awhile to load.  I wasn't such a fan of the screen with the back light, but I think its just because I have used the kindle for so long.  I didn't mess around too much with the wifi, and just checked out the few books she had on there, none were color, but the menu looked nice in color. It had color pics of the book covers that you could scroll through.


----------



## Lee (Nov 7, 2008)

I found a review of it: http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-18438_7-20016673-82.html

The photo makes it look orange but I think it's just the lighting; the review says it's available in black or white. It's made by Sharper Image and books are available through the Kobo store. The review says the resolution is not that great and is not as sharp as the iPad. That doesn't sound good to me; I have an iPad and while I can read on it, I find e-ink text to be much sharper. The Literati is well-priced, though.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I was at Bed Bath & Beyond this week and found the Literati on clearance for $39.99. With one of their 20% off coupons, it's $32. You can also buy it online for the same price. http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=17494791

Steal of a deal if you're looking for an inexpensive ereader!


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

GreenThumb said:



> I was at Bed Bath & Beyond this week and found the Literati on clearance for $39.99. With one of their 20% off coupons, it's $32. You can also buy it online for the same price. http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=17494791
> 
> Steal of a deal if you're looking for an inexpensive ereader!


Let us know how it is. I saw one and thought it looked nice, but some of the reviews were not that great. People complaining that they could not get the computer to recognize it, freezing up, not recognizing new content, and non existent support. Save your receipt, just in case! Also that sharper image is pretty much walking away from it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

GreenThumb said:


> I was at Bed Bath & Beyond this week and found the Literati on clearance for $39.99. With one of their 20% off coupons, it's $32. You can also buy it online for the same price. http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=17494791
> 
> Steal of a deal if you're looking for an inexpensive ereader!


I was there today and they had some on the shelf, so I caved. I figured even if it's heinous, I can let my granddaughter read kids' books on it. As soon as I got the wifi connected it told me it needed an update (it's actually a two-part update), updates are all done now & it's charging. Overall I'm kinda liking this little thing so far - the package included a cover, a wall charger and the USB cable. It is a color LCD screen, you can control the brightness of the screen - can change to a "night" mode (white print on black background) or a sepia background. The screen is longer and narrower than Kindle or nook, which is a bit different. Two fonts (serif & sans serif), 5 font sizes. It only reads ePubs & PDFs.

Page turns are fast. I had trouble getting a library book on it at first, it just didn't want to show up even though it was showing up on it on my computer & Adobe Digital Editions, but it finally did (not quite sure what I did to make it work, maybe it was the sync). It's a pretty mixed bag when you read "reviews" online for it, and I might be totally reversing myself in a day or two. But so far, not too heinous. Especially for $40!

By the way Bed Bath & Beyond will honor expired coupons from their store, so if you've got one of those 20% coupons, even an expired one, you can save another $8. Sadly I'd just tossed out a handful of expired coupons and couldn't find one stinkin' coupon in my house before I went today.  Of course if it continues to work I can't complain about a $40 reader!


----------

